# Waking a lot



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, since I'm not sure if it's anxiety/depression or not [I did cross-post on the general IBS topic; if this was inappropriate please forgive!]I have managed to shut down the panic/anxiety attacks using breathing techniques. However, I am still waking up a lot [just, thank all good deities, *not* with the panic/anxiety attacks!! That is soooo good...  ]. I have a message in to my sleep doc [I don't have apnea or beta-adrenergic hyperresponsiveness] but I thought it was worth an ask here...I am always waking out of REM, usually negative dream content but not nightmarish. In the sleep tests they found my REM sleep also came on late [greater latency] and was reduced [of course, I slept notsowell/notsomanyhours in there...wires hooked to *every*thing! ]I have been diagnosed with B-complex deficiency and I know that can cause sleep problems, but thought I'd sniff around for differential diagnosis. thanks in advance!


----------



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have purchased a few CDs that use brainwave patterns to not only help you fall asleep, but stay asleep if you put them on repeat. So far they have worked for me. Email me if you're interested in the information. Certainly can't hurt to try.Stacy


----------

